# Slovene: Home Title Guarantee Company



## *cat*

Pozdravljeni,

Kdo ve za kakšno podjetje gre tu: Home Title Guarantee Company?
Gre za kakšne vrste zavarovalnico?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Združene države Amerike ne poznajo zemljiških knjig; prodaje in nakupi nepremičnin so namesto v zemljiških knjigah zabeleženi s "home titli" (več podatkov).

"Home title guarantee/guaranty/insurance company" ponuja zavarovanje za primer, če bi nekdo poskušal spodbijati lastniško pravico (torej "home title") lastnika nepremičnine (več podatkov).

Kako bi temu rekli po slovensko? Nimam pojma.


----------



## *cat*

Hvala Triglav. Iščem podjetja na to temo, pa ne najdem ...


----------



## Duya

U BCS sličan dokument naziva se "tapija". No, ne vidim nijedan Google pogodak na slovenačkom jeziku, pa ne bih znao prevod.


----------



## Orlin

Duya said:


> U BCS sličan dokument naziva se "tapija". No, ne vidim nijedan Google pogodak na slovenačkom jeziku, pa ne bih znao prevod.


 
Naravno, čini mi se da je "tapija" turcizam (ova reč je prisutna i u bugarskom, ali ne znam tačno značenje) i mislim da u slovenačkom (gotovo) nema turcizama.


----------



## sokol

Orlin said:


> Naravno, čini mi se da je "tapija" turcizam (ova reč je prisutna i u bugarskom, ali ne znam tačno značenje) i mislim da u slovenačkom (gotovo) nema turcizama.


Ima _nekoliko_ - a ta beseda _nima_ v slovenščini; rečnik Janka Jurančiča (srbskohrvatsko-slovenski moderni slovar, 1991) pravi: BCS tapija = SLO zemljiško pismo. (This Slovene term - I can't explain _in_ Slovene - means a document indicating that you're the owner of some stretch of land. As Triglav explained - I didn't know about this - the US do not have a _zemljiška knjiga (Grundbuch_ in German; I've no idea about the correct English term); so probably the Slovene term as given by Jurančič indeed is the next best thing here (though not identical in meaning, obviously, as jurisdiction is different).


----------



## *cat*

Hvala vsem za trud. Prevoda oz. našega izraza za ameriško "Home Title Guarantee Company" nisem našla ... sem zaenkrat kar pri "zavarovalniško podjetje".


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Kaj pa "podjetje za zavarovanje nepremičninskih tranzakcij"?


----------



## *cat*

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Kaj pa "podjetje za zavarovanje nepremičninskih tranzakcij"?



To se pa dobro sliši ...


----------

